# [Sponsored] project M8 (CaseLabs M8 workstation build)



## p0Pe

Note to any admins, this project is sponsored, and should be in the progress of being moved Just so you don't rapidly delete the thread









Hello there, and welcome to project M8!

*The idea:*
The idea came when i first saw a post here on overclock.net, where a person named Jim showed some prototype pictures of a new case lineup. The company he started was named CaseLabs, and they specialize in high end enthusiast watercooling cases. I knew that this was a case that was build to house a HUGE watercooling system, and wanted to see how far i could push it. Jim was generous enough to offer sending one of his cases all the way to Denmark for me to play with!
If you have yet to see his cases, be sure to head over to their subforum here on overclock.net to have a watch! They are amazing!

*The watercooling:*
I will put a lot of time into creating a watercooling loop that is simple, silent and easy to fill and bleed. My latest project PC-Beto had its flaws with the watercooling, one being that it was compact, and components was pretty tight screwed together.

*Components:*
Case:
CaseLabs M8

watercooling:
3*360 mm radiator
2*laing d5 vario pumps
Bitspower fittings

More components will follow as i figure out what to put in

And now, lets get to the fun part! This project is going to progress slow since school and other stuff is taking up a lot of time, but i will try to update it on a regular basis! But on to some pictures, since half of you dont read this anyway

Enjoy!

Full review of the case:
http://www.itrends.dk/31638/

First, some pictures of the case itself:




































As you can see the case is absolutely HUGE and will have plenty of room for loads of watercooling and hardware!










I will be using this combo of pumps and bitspower fittings, and the first update you will see sometime next week will be the mounting of the two pumps to the radiator.










This is how i imagined before mentioned part to look.










This combo will sit in the psu compartment in the bottom.










Still havent decided weather to use the EK reservoir, or to make one myself. (am i the only one that think that picture want to dance with me?)










For ease of acces, i will use these awsome QD´s. They are 100 times better to work with than other QD´s you can get, and only spill about 1 drop when disconnected.










And just to give you a clue to what the general theme will look like









I hope you will enjoy this project, and i sure look forward sharing it with you!

-p0Pe
A great thank goes out to the sponsors of this project, Jim from caselabs for sending me the case, Vincent from bitspower for providing me a huge load of fittings, Gareth from Corsair for sending SSD´s and RAM, and Daniel from Coolbits for providing watercooling parts!


----------



## Wiremaster

Subbed.


----------



## 161029

Subbed.


----------



## aappss01

Awesome case, subbed.


----------



## 161029

Progress update?


----------



## oliverw92

Can't wait to see this p0pe!


----------



## .nikon

this should be interesting


----------



## PaTTeMaN Of Dk

Ser fornemt ud... Held og lykke Champ









- PaTTe


----------



## Greensystemsgo

subba dubb sub'd


----------



## p0Pe

Thank you all!

Progress is a bit slow until next week duo to a big project in school But hopefully i will have something to you soon!


----------



## p0Pe

And it begins!


















Remember this? That was the project of the day

First, i had to mill down a 10 mm alu plate, since i did not have any 5 mm lol! Then bolting them together, and went to war with the mill.










As you can see, i just printed out the cad drawing, and used that as reference.










And on it went. Luckily this mill got "autopilot" so that I can just set it to move at a certain speed, and comfortably take my pictures.










For the detailed parts, I had to use a smaller bit, and then just fill the edges.










Finished middle pieces. The one on the right have been glasblasted, but will need to have another go.










And this is how they mount on the pumps.










And how they mount on the radiator! I will put some rubber pieces under each end to dampen vibrations. Once all of this is mounted I should have a great pump setup










And the finished result. Only need to weld it, and then grind it down again, give it another go in the sandblaster and maybe paint it, yet to be decided

I must apologize for the lack of updates, but exams are coming up at school, and there is quite a few things to do


----------



## Blitz6804

I am in for this one, the plans look intriguing!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Am too subbed!


----------



## werds

Subbed sucka!


----------



## p0Pe

Well, as the previous alu stands failed duo to not being "weldable" I decided to make some of 6 mm steel! This will provide better rigity, and I made them look better this time!









A picture of the failed alu welds.









Used the old stands as reference, and then bolted them together.









These are the new ones, with the old alu one to the left.









And again, new versus old.

I am going to make the support rods tomorrow, and hopefully get it welded too! Lets hope second time is the charm lol.


----------



## p0Pe

And welding and filling done! After my .cad exam I picked this up from the workshop. A buddy had welded it in the meantime, and I went straight home and put the pumps on









How it looks in its full scale, mounted on the radiator. Did I mention that it is sturdy as hell!?









A close up of the milling. I also countersunk the screw holes for good looks









Had to fill about 2 mm off the Bitspower crystal link to get it to fit, but now its like a glove!









Cant decide what color I am going to paint it, but I think that white might be the choice!

Hope you like the end result here Now its on to the top!


----------



## smorg

looking good! definatly looks interesting and look forward to seeing more.. think the case is a bit too big tho lol


----------



## p0Pe

Hehe, you should see their other cases


----------



## 161029

Moar. Like the pump idea.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13535852*
> looking good! definatly looks interesting and look forward to seeing more.. think the case is a bit too big tho lol


Too big? You'd be suprised how quickly you run out of room with a dual loop in a rig. And the M8 is the smallest case that Case Labs make


----------



## l3p

Following !


----------



## p0Pe

Hehe thank you guys!

Small teaser before a small update, my camera is recharging


----------



## p0Pe

OK, time for the update!

As you might have noticed by looking at my previous mod, PC-Beto, I like to have tidy cable routing in the case. This will be no different.

The plan is to get a fully modular PSU, and make every cable that have to go to the motherboard, go behind the mobo tray.
To do this, I will be using a 3D printer.

Now, all the haters that sometimes crawl up from their holes yelling "bwuuhuuh CNC machining is killing modding, and it have nothing to do with creativity" better slam their head against a wall and **** beacuse this machine is EPIC!










What you see in this picture is the part almost completet with support material at the bottom, and the actual plastic 3d print on top. It is obvious that you cant print into thin air, so it needs some sort of support structure in certain places. Other than that, it works almost just like a normal printer, exept that it prints in multiple layers to give the third dimension.










The finished part, this particular part took 5 hours to print. I could have cut the time down by having set the density of the printet material to 75 percent, but I wanted it to be sturdy.










And this is what I will actually be using it for! Routing the 24 pins cables.










On the backside the cables will run and join with cables from grafic cards and 8 pins, that I have yet to design. Note, this is mearly a prototype, and not likely to look anything like the final version, I just wanted to see if the concept would work, and it most certainly does!










Now, I will have to do some milling into the motherboard plate to make it fit perfectly, and a cover plate will go onto the whole section.










Also wanted to see how it looks when painted black. I need to fill the part down better beacuse you can still see the different layers from the printer. To make it entirely smooth, I have to hit it with some sanding love.










You can also tap it (pun intended)










How the white version would look,










And the black. I think I will stick with black. It seems to fit in the best with the white wirering.

And on another note, I sold my three 360 mm radiators! Replacements should be here within two weeks, and boy am I exited to get them!

Now, back to the drawing board. I have a few cosy hours infront of the computer in a 3d program to kill to finish up the cads to the cable system! And the a few days of printing lol

Stay tuned and thanks for reading!


----------



## DoctorNick

Subbed! Ser godt ud.


----------



## p0Pe

Haha thanks You can read in Danish here if you prefer
http://www.itrends.dk/forum/casemods/project-m8-caselabs-m8-workstation-build/#p7294


----------



## scatology

The idea for the pump is cool! Amazing job with the metal! This kind of thing is not accessible for me...


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scatology*


The idea for the pump is cool! Amazing job with the metal! This kind of thing is not accessible for me...










Thank you!

But belive me, the exact same result could have been made with a hack saw and a file







It would just have taken longer


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p0Pe*












You 24Pin cable router is INGENIOUS. Very innovative and you executed it extremely well.

DEFINITELY Subbed.


----------



## p0Pe

Thank you very much!

This is how the final version should look like Just got a Antec AX1200 so now i can fiddle around with the wirering some more


----------



## Wiremaster

Yay! Inventor!


----------



## p0Pe

Shhh I am forced to use it -.-


----------



## p0Pe

Print done!!! Could not wait to get off at work and pick this up I had to drive out to the school this morning to start it up beacuse I did not trust that the guy before me had startet the next print in line, and I was right










But first of all, I would like to introduce my new psu for this build! Got this one unused from a mate! This puppy should provide plenty of power for the components that will go in, and I highly doubt that I will EVER max it out lol!










Now this is the "not so pritty" part that I want to do something too. Even if sleeved this IMO looks bad.










A thing that I am not to fond of with the case is the round holes in the back and inside. Its a square case, so it need square parts


















Again, to show the plugs.










But now for the fun stuff!!! Cant tell you how glad I was to see this










Parts as they looked in the machine. You can clearly see the brown stuff that is the support material, and the actual "white" stuff that is the plastic.










I printed 6 parts that would tell me if I had all the measurements correct.










Just to show the scale of the parts, here is a picture of some of the stuff. You can see that the printer prints 4 layers per milimeter!










After breaking off the support material, the parts are ready for use! These were easy, but most of the other parts will under normal circumstances need to be put into an acid bath for 10 hours or so.










The two plates you saw before will be put together and mounted here. I need to finish the design and print two more. I have a certain plan to pimp these up further They simply "click" together which is very usefull










And a shot from the inside.










This is the most important part, so let me show you how I want it to work.
The plan is to take the plugs for the psu, and mount them in this part.










To hold the peices in place, I made a part looking like this to "clamp" into the plug.










This basicly works by keeping the plug pressed up against the other side, where it is fastened in a 1 mm hole as you can see on the pwnzor paint drawing above. The blue part is the "clamp" and the green is the main plug. The black is of course the 8 pin GFX plug that goes into the psu.










This is the place where the clamp goes in, after the 8 pins have been insertet.










And this is how it looks insertet. I can tell you that it will NEVER come out.. And how do I know this? Beacuse this is a test piece, and I need to get that plug out again-.-










And last but not least, This is a preview of how it will look on the psu itself. Please note that this is not how the final version will look! Final version is much bigger, much smarter, and very clever if I have to say it myself

Just need to go back and readjust the tolerances on the drawing to make some more room for the plugs. They were not exactly easy to get inthere

Hope you enjoyd this update! Stay tuned for the finished part soon!


----------



## p0Pe

3 more photo´s because I just got it fittet I need to take 0.25 mm off the "clamp" plates. But that is already done, and the main part will be printet tomorrow




























I will be back tomorrow morning


----------



## p0Pe

Anyone here?









Another update :O










Parts as they looked pulled from the printer!










Again,










And as they look with the support material. You can partly see a little "easter egg" I made here










After getting the worst support material off, it looks like this










And this










And this xD The more support material I can "break" off, the less the acid have to melt away.
And yeah, I really need to cut my nails!










A little size comparison versus a hand that I found lying around.



















And then drop it into the acid bath! Looks tasty right? It aint, and it DON'T smell good lol... Like getting a hedgehog shoved up your nose.










Now lets fast forward 15 hours, and the part is ready to take out!










Clean as a whistle




























Pics of the finished part. You wont really see the "Made by pope" inthere, but I thought it was a fun little thing to do, even tough it will be covered up And if anyone should steal the case i have proof its mine trololol!










To cover the hole thing up, I cut this plate. The plan is to cut some sort of pattern in it, don´t quite know what yet. I might print this in 3d instead to get a consistant look.










Last but not least, how it sits on the psu.
"But hey, somethings missing?"
Yup, the lower part will be done seperatly. And why this?

The top part house only wires that will run to the motherboard, and the lower part is going out to everything else. Why this is a good idea, I will show in a later update, since its hard to explain

Hope you enjoyd! I have more parts in the printer, so another update is on the way!


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Dam I want to see that power supply loaded up with all the wires!!!


----------



## p0Pe

My goal is to not let you I want to hide the wires as much as posible


----------



## jackeyjoe

My jaw just dropped on the floor. This will be amazing.


----------



## shadow19935

You sir have too much money and access to equipment!









Looking amasing


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;14485578*
> My jaw just dropped on the floor. This will be amazing.


Thank you!







More will come, and hopefully make it go trough the floor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow19935;14485593*
> You sir have too much money and access to equipment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking amasing


Hehe thanks Life is what we make of it:laugher:


----------



## Snowmen

I might be stupid but what's the point of the plastic parts on the PSU since it will be in the back, you won't even see it... Anyway, very interesting mod! I especially like the 24 pin connector. Will the plastic part go all the way to the connector or is it only the one you made? I believe a U-shaped plastic part hiding the wires would be unbelievable!


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowmen;14485617*
> I might be stupid but *what's the point of the plastic parts on the PSU since it will be in the back*, you won't even see it... Anyway, very interesting mod! I especially like the 24 pin connector. Will the plastic part go all the way to the connector or is it only the one you made? I believe a U-shaped plastic part hiding the wires would be unbelievable!


The point is that it will look good Even if its not visible when the side panel is on, it will be visible when removing the side panel

The wires for the 24 pin will be hidden all they way up to the plug with this:


----------



## p0Pe

This will be the last update this week, and its just a little tiny one I am curently waiting for some parts that should have been done in the 3d printer, but it is broken again... This time it was a little bit my fault







But lets not tell that to anyone


















This is my humble workshop Or, when I need to do something, I make that table there lol... This is also where I take most of my photo´s










I took a piece of scrap acrylic and cut out a square,




























This fittet right into the psu hider (lets just call it that for now)










And then the top plates goes over. When a pattern is cut into this, you will then see the acrylic behind This will of course be backlit


----------



## CH4PZ

this gonna be insane, subbed


----------



## VW_TDI_02

This project is not going fast enough!!!


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CH4PZ;14505886*
> this gonna be insane, subbed


Thank you man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;14509781*
> This project is not going fast enough!!!


Hehe The 3d printer is broke, and I dont have time to work on the project this week Updates may come monday if lucky


----------



## loganshaw9

AMAZING WORK, will be epic when done


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;14509781*
> This project is not going fast enough!!!


This


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe;14485685*
> The point is that it will look good Even if its not visible when the side panel is on, it will be visible when removing the side panel
> 
> The wires for the 24 pin will be hidden all they way up to the plug with this:


Will you have enough room to plug/unplug the 24 pin from the Motherboard?


----------



## Jimbags

this looks freakin awesome wish i had equipment like that, gratz mate


----------



## BioHzrd

Subbed


----------



## DoctorNick

Så skal vi snart have en update







Synes ikke det går hurtigt nok, dog bliver den ret sindsyg!


----------



## floodx

No pics? :sadpanda:


----------



## p0Pe

Thanks all

Floodx, what are you talking about?







The pics are up


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe;14751151*
> Thanks all
> 
> Floodx, what are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics are up


I think he may be referring to new pics


----------



## p0Pe

Hehe I am waiting for new parts


----------



## p0Pe

Finally! My package arrived

But first, lets have a look at some other stuff I did:










First of all, I will be swapping the EK D5 tops with other ones, since I do not want to be told that I used the wrong fluid if something went wrong with them -.-










I also made a top for the printed part. Dont know if this will be the final one yet, but I think so.










Under UV, it looks like this. When painted black it will not shine trough this much



















Also made another plate for the back holes with M8 printed into it.










And a go trough thingie - will show more of this in a later update










And then these! 390 Euro worth of radiators from Aquacomputer!!! These puppy´s are the BOMB!










Multiple in and out points - will come in handy later when routing hoses!










Since these things are build as 140 mm radiators they barely fit! With barely I REALLY mean barely.










As you can see here, barely means that there is less than a mm to the wall







Because of this, I have to modify the motherboard tray.

Thats all for now fokes Next up - Makin two radiators connect without hoses!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe;14784318*
> Thats all for now fokes Next up - Makin two radiators connect without hoses!


How much did you spend on fittings D:


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;14784487*
> How much did you spend on fittings D:


I have bitspower fittings for around 1000$ for this project


----------



## b3machi7ke

bump for a two week update/pics, or is it too early...?


----------



## Alan1187

Can't find anywhere with airplex in stock, and you have 3







. I love the printed plastic, wish I had that machine







. Very cool.


----------



## ScytheNoire

Amazing stuff.

No fair though. A machine shop, acid bath, 3D printer. It's a modders playground.


----------



## hydropwnics

neeed moarr updates!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rowil

Very nice! I am wondering what the brand and model of your 3d printer is? : ))


----------



## p0Pe

Update as requested

The 3d printer is a dimension

Time to get on with this, so it will be somewhat ready to S7 Lan at my school

First of all, I have been busy with some other stuff that I will post tonight, or tomorrow But i will give you a teaser:









Anyways, on to the big and expensive thing that I am about to cut holes in

















So, as mentioned earlier i had to cut off a piece of the mobo tray to make it fit with the radiators.









Also had to cut off the two thingies that I think is supposed to hold some feets for the mobo tray, if you want to use it as a bench table

















Like a glove! Fits lovely in there!

















So, got my hands on some raw material! From this,









I made this. But what is it? I will show in a min.









First, I cut a hole in the case







This hole lines up with the radiator in the other side. You see, instead of connecting the two radiators with tubes, I will just connect them with the piece shown in the previous pic.









So just put it in, make it go into the radiator on the other side aaand...









Mount radiator number two Saves me a couple of fittings, and it looks darn clean!









Here you can see it connected to the two radiators

That was all for now fokes. I have some dye coming in, so that I can hopefully colour the 3d printed stuff in a real black, and not some brownish like the last dye I got


----------



## sawjai526

Great pictures! Subscribe. thanks for sharing


----------



## p0Pe

No problem man Im just glad you like it

I made something to cover up the unused PSU slot!









*Video:*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlsBLh8Iwn4&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]

Just to show how good my measures was on this thing





































And now to show you all how this thing works, as it really is not a reservoir lol.










This is how the water will flow, coming in in the bottom and exiting in the top.










And for the connections - The main reason to make this thing was because I thought it would look cool (lol) and because setting the pump and radiator together by itself would look dumb.
So how it works now is that the pump pumps the water into the, lets just call it the showoff reservoir for now, and then into the radiator. The acrylic tubes in the picture will of course be replaced with some longer ones

The main reservoir will sit in the front and occupy the three 120 mm fanslots there (did anyone say 40 mm POM?)

Stay tuned


----------



## ORL

Very cool. Its always nice to see stuff like this. Good conversation starter as well for those who may not take the time to look into the window on the side of a case and see there is water cooling.

Fantastic work, keep it up!


----------



## Tweak17emon

pope, your a beast. pure and simple.


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ORL;15485174*
> Very cool. Its always nice to see stuff like this. Good conversation starter as well for those who may not take the time to look into the window on the side of a case and see there is water cooling.
> 
> Fantastic work, keep it up!


I am glad you like it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon;15485193*
> pope, your a beast. pure and simple.


Thanks man! I will be following your mod as well:devil:

Ok guys, Last pics from me for now Next ones will hopefully be of the finished showoff-reservoir

Wasnt quite satisfied with the old interioir, so I came up with a new design. Pictures say more than words so enjoy these renders


----------



## venom132

Your "showoff" reservoir as you called it looks awesome! Are you going to light it up with LEDs?


----------



## p0Pe

That is what the two holes in the bottom is for The plate you see downthere is going to have some ingraving into it


----------



## v1ral

nice.......
that is all I got to say.


----------



## p0Pe

Thanks man!









A little teaser of what I am doing this moment


----------



## OverK1LL

I am so jealous. I'd kill to have access to those machines.

3D printers... CNC milling machines... lucky bum.

This build log just keeps getting more and more epic.


----------



## p0Pe

Thank you very much overkill I am sure you can find machines like this near you. They just costs a bit to use :/










It is done!!! Just need some finishing up with some sandpaper:rock:










Old prototype versus finished version










And the back. The two bitspower stop fittings will be replaced by some LED plugs of course

Next - the acrylic cover plate and the BIG reservoir!


----------



## p0Pe

Psssst, its done!




























I will be going to Hamburg - Germany with the class tomorrow, and be back in the weekend So this is all until then


----------



## Rixon

You already have earned your masters in engineering dude, masters of awesome!. I only found out about this build log now, have a epic time in Germany and get back to work when you get back!


----------



## pap96

o.0 man....just....


----------



## jamesaevans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> So, as mentioned earlier i had to cut off a piece of the mobo tray to make it fit with the radiators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had to cut off the two thingies that I think is supposed to hold some feets for the mobo tray, if you want to use it as a bench table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just put it in, make it go into the radiator on the other side aaand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount radiator number two Saves me a couple of fittings, and it looks darn clean!


Hi p0Pe,

Loving the build so far, so please keep the photos and updates coming.









Quick question for you on the radiator installation, I see that you had to modify the bottom of the mother board tray to clear the radiator in the bottom of the case, but did you have to make any modifications to install the two radiators in the roof of the case?

Thanks
James


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixon*
> 
> You already have earned your masters in engineering dude, masters of awesome!. I only found out about this build log now, have a epic time in Germany and get back to work when you get back!


Thanks man! The trip was really fun
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pap96*
> 
> o.0 man....just....


Thanks:thumb:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesaevans*
> 
> Hi p0Pe,
> Loving the build so far, so please keep the photos and updates coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question for you on the radiator installation, I see that you had to modify the bottom of the mother board tray to clear the radiator in the bottom of the case, but did you have to make any modifications to install the two radiators in the roof of the case?
> Thanks
> James


No modifications needed in the top Only the mobo tray that conflicts


----------



## p0Pe

Double post!


----------



## Muyami

Looks great, I can't wait to see a finished product


----------



## p0Pe

You are gonna have to wait a long time Its nowhere near done lol


----------



## p0Pe

Wooh! Nominated for Mod of the Month on bit-tech!







Go vote for the one you like the best! Some pritty tough competition this month!

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=220591


----------



## jeffries7

Voted...although i can't see any of the pictures


----------



## p0Pe

Here or on bit-tech? And thanks

Finished the reservoir! I apoligize for the pics, I need to clean it with destiled water and sand it some more





































And here you can see the slot for the water filter

Enjoy Next up is the cover plate, and finding o-rings


----------



## OC'ing Noob

This is epic man! I envy your skills with the mill!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is epic man! I envy your skills with the mill!


^This. x2.

Just awesome


----------



## csm725

Subscribed. I love 3D Printers!


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

Easily the coolest res. I wouldnt mind having one, would make the inside of my case look alot better. Throw some mayhem's dye in there and it would look awesome.


----------



## OverK1LL

Question: How are you calculating the length your gasket channel?

Are you having a custom gasket created or did you pick a gasket diameter and then designed the path with the diameter in mind?


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is epic man! I envy your skills with the mill!


Thanks man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> ^This. x2.
> Just awesome


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Subscribed. I love 3D Printers!


So do I








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazeekevin*
> 
> Easily the coolest res. I wouldnt mind having one, would make the inside of my case look alot better. Throw some mayhem's dye in there and it would look awesome.


Hehe, I still need to make holes for some sexy LED plugs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Question: How are you calculating the length your gasket channel?
> 
> Are you having a custom gasket created or did you pick a gasket diameter and then designed the path with the diameter in mind?


Well, I actually just made the channel so it fitted the design. I then measure exactly how long it is with a wire when it is out of the machine, and the pick a gasket that fits They make them in litterally all sizes, so finding one shouldnt be a problem


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Worst comes to shove couldn't you just make one? I imagine with your skills, it would not be too hard to mold a gasket.


----------



## p0Pe

Well if all go to the ****ter, then I will use 3 mm rubber wire and glue it together


----------



## p0Pe

Small update










The two babies together










Here you see half of the filter in place.










And a picture of the countersunk screws on the small reservoir.










And in its full state. I still need to sink one of the holes, but I need a smaller countersinker (spelled?) for that. That should be found tomorrow










And the filter. I wont put it together yet, since it will "click" together. The plan is to put a filter in between the two parts, and then click it together.










And PC-Beto standing in the corner watching my every move









Thats the small update for now Hope you enjoy it


----------



## p0Pe

Up to the date!










Dont think I mentioned it, but I bought 3 noiseblocker fans to reduce vibrations from the pumps










For these I also got these stickers, so they can look nice and neat!


















Milled the edges of the showoff reservoir so the top acrylic plate and the res itself is 100 percent flush.










Got holes drilled for input and output.










And got this milled Setting up the 0-point for the mill was a pita! But it turned out great
An o-ring will be placed here, so I can swap the filter out without trouble.










And the filter will slide in like this^










For the harddrives, I plan on setting them up like this^










And how the thing looks like in the case, and a little hint about how I will route the hoses.










Again, how I plan on placing the harddrives. There will be some 3d printing pwnage for these too

Over and out xD


----------



## OC'ing Noob

You know what might look pretty neat on the reservoir if you would like outside suggestions, would be a mirror film over the acrylic plate.


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You know what might look pretty neat on the reservoir if you would like outside suggestions, would be a mirror film over the acrylic plate.


Thanks for the suggestion I will play around with the idea

3 hours ago I got an idea from a piece of scrap acrylic, and now I can call the front reservoir designs complete! Now to start mass production lol (just kidding, they would cost a fortune)


----------



## majini7

SIR WE NEED MOARRRR PLEASE!!!!
This looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majini7*
> 
> SIR WE NEED MOARRRR PLEASE!!!!
> This looks AMAZING!!!


THIS!!!!!


----------



## gordy

I used this case and those radiators in my new system after seeing this thread. I went with the coppers though!

Instead of measuring myself I saw where you cut the hole for connecting the two rads across so I cut my hold there - doh! Your custom mounting brackets must've changed the alignment quite a bit.


----------



## eAgleyes

Man, this is awesome!


----------



## p0Pe

Thanks all! I will try and update soon I need to get some o-rings and some more acrylic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordy*
> 
> I used this case and those radiators in my new system after seeing this thread. I went with the coppers though!
> Instead of measuring myself I saw where you cut the hole for connecting the two rads across so I cut my hold there - doh! Your custom mounting brackets must've changed the alignment quite a bit.


Well, if you look at my pictures, you will see that you did two things that i did not:

You turned your radiators so the input, output is in the front

And you have your fans mounted the opposite way of what i have


----------



## gordy

I actually tried mounting them every which way to save cutting another hole - oh well could be anything! I should've measured, so lazy








I'd love to use a connector like you made instead of more fittings & tubing but do you worry about leaks? I had a small drip in that very place and fixed it by tightening the fitting w/pliers


----------



## p0Pe

I dont no I will pressure test the hole system up to 1.5 bar with air to make sure that there is no leaks before i put ANY fluids in it xD


----------



## p0Pe

*O-rings are in!*









40 dollars later, and I got o-rings!










Three sizes! And man was they hard to find. Especially the big one which measures 320 mm in diameter!










The big one fittet in place^










And the grove for the filter.










o-ring fittet in the showoff reservoir - like a glove!


















And with the acrylic plate on!










Put it all together and did a quick leaktest - works like a charm

Now to send some files to get lasercut so I can get the front and back for the big reservoir done! A surprise is coming


----------



## Fortunex

Crazy build so far man, incredible skill. Subbed!


----------



## thx1138

Incredible work man this really raises the bar in custom pc's. I can't wait for more updates.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I really want to be bitter about the skill and material that has gone into this project so far, but it is so epic that I cannot bring myself to do anything admire it!


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

amazing work here. subscribed
Quote:


> I want to hide the wires as much as posible










can't wait to see it. i hate wires ... so much time wasted....

It must be very cool to have access to this type of equipment..







I've ran a mill quite a bit, but I switched schools before they let me use the lathe... Possible mistake there. These days I only make software, which .. really doesn't even exist. It must be very satisfying to build something from material, and step back and look at it ... like that reservoir you've got there, very nice work.


----------



## LiquidHaus

wow. i am utterly speechless in the craftsmanship this thing incorporates. you sir, are an artist. keep up the great work


----------



## Philliesfan

subbed


----------



## Monocog007

Words... cant... even.. DESCRIBE IT!

Subbed.


----------



## p0Pe

Thanks all! I am glad you like it!


----------



## Blizlake

Any ETA when we'll be seeing those wicked reservoirs in action?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Absolutely amazing work so far!

Subb'd!


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Any ETA when we'll be seeing those wicked reservoirs in action?


Sadly proberly first after christmas:/ I have exams coming up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Absolutely amazing work so far!
> Subb'd!


Thanks mate!


----------



## ResidentPsycho

exams over christmas, wow thats gotta suck. goodluck with em. I'm gonna be eagerly waiting for updates


----------



## Water Cooled

Ok, good to see you are making progress on my build.

My address is:

Give me your computer, flat 2
Overclock.net way
Random Server 3609


----------



## Tweak17emon

pope, have my children. your build is stunning. I wish i could craft my own parts like you.


----------



## King Kai

Wow, just wow.
I have seen alot of custom build rigs and case mods but this one is otherworldly!
The cablemangement on this is going to be amazing can't wait till I can see another update of this








Keep up the good work!! And the thing you said in one of your first posts about 3d printers and all ruining case modding is totally not true, in my opinion it's just fully using new technology in your advantage







It still requires alot of skill to design those things and then print them out.
Good luck on your exams and I hope I can see more of this and other mods in the future


----------



## eskamobob1

EDIT: wrong thread


----------



## Tweak17emon

ok Pope, i need you to tone it down. Your gona make me look bad over here....

But really, this is looking amazing. come to a LAN in the states so we can show off our M8's together.


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ResidentPsycho*
> 
> exams over christmas, wow thats gotta suck. goodluck with em. I'm gonna be eagerly waiting for updates


It sucks big time, but the first one went well Now I have 20 days to practice for the next one -.-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Water Cooled*
> 
> Ok, good to see you are making progress on my build.
> My address is:
> Give me your computer, flat 2
> Overclock.net way
> Random Server 3609


Haha I will make sure to send you something
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> pope, have my children. your build is stunning. I wish i could craft my own parts like you.


Thanks a lot man! Appreciate it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Kai*
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> I have seen alot of custom build rigs and case mods but this one is otherworldly!
> The cablemangement on this is going to be amazing can't wait till I can see another update of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work!! And the thing you said in one of your first posts about 3d printers and all ruining case modding is totally not true, in my opinion it's just fully using new technology in your advantage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still requires alot of skill to design those things and then print them out.
> Good luck on your exams and I hope I can see more of this and other mods in the future


Thanks man, and i agree. Nothing wrong with using the stuff you have available as long as it raises the bar
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> ok Pope, i need you to tone it down. Your gona make me look bad over here....
> But really, this is looking amazing. come to a LAN in the states so we can show off our M8's together.


Nonsense mate! Your build looks stunning And belive me, i would love to come to the states but it would be DAMN expensive

Small teaser of how the HDD´s are going to be attached to the reservoir:



















And the "hatch" for the swappable filter










Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Tweak17emon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Nonsense mate! Your build looks stunning And belive me, i would love to come to the states but it would be DAMN expensive


maybe we can get Jim to send us to PAX or something *pokes Jim*









would be crazy. but holy balls. your build is just beyond words. I wish i had the tools you do to make my own parts.


----------



## p0Pe

Haha, yeah that could truly be epic But i doubt Jim would pay to have my ass transported to the states


----------



## Tweak17emon

prolly not, but we can always dream.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Haha, yeah that could truly be epic But i doubt Jim would pay to have my ass transported to the states


I'm going over to states next year, I can take your M8 with me to see the world







Looking awesome p0pe! I just wanna see that baby up and running already


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> prolly not, but we can always dream.


Dreaming never hurts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I'm going over to states next year, I can take your M8 with me to see the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking awesome p0pe! I just wanna see that baby up and running already


Haha no way I am shipping this baby out without me going with it









A tiny update Got the front reservoir done with plate and everything!









But first, a little design i am working on:










It will be used on something on the build I will show later.










Got the reservoir + acrylic plate screwed onto the front I will use different bolt/screws for the final mount, but this was what i had










Fillport in the top^










As you can see here, the fillport goes down into the reservoir. This should make filling quite easy.










Also drilled a hole in the bottom to do the same thing there, but havent drilled the hole into the reservoir yet.




























And a few views over the hdd holder, and how I will route tubing from the motherboard side to the reservoir.










A little closeup of the thing i printet to fit into the precut holes on the M8 case

Thats it for now lads Off to prepare for another exam -.-


----------



## MARK-20

Just came across this now! And WOW I will deffinatly keep an eye on this from now on


----------



## Blizlake

Why do you have exams going on on christmas and so soon after the new year over there in Danmark? We're just chillin' over here 'till monday


----------



## kevingreenbmx

VERY impressive work! I will be watching from now on


----------



## YP5 Toronto

I just cried a little..... so amazing. Going to go hide in a corner now, knowing how epic this is and how simple my build will be.


----------



## Eyedea

Never seen anything like it!!!!!! My hat is off to you sir!


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARK-20*
> 
> Just came across this now! And WOW I will deffinatly keep an eye on this from now on


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Why do you have exams going on on christmas and so soon after the new year over there in Danmark? We're just chillin' over here 'till monday


Well, I think our teachers and exam planners has a yearly mental breakedown -.- I was up for the first exam the 20´th december at 20.30 o´ clock... Then had to hand over our exam project the 4´th of january, the 10´th we have to presentate that project, and the 20´th we will be examinated in it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> VERY impressive work! I will be watching from now on


Thanks Kevin
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> I just cried a little..... so amazing. Going to go hide in a corner now, knowing how epic this is and how simple my build will be.


Dont worry mate! Simple is often VERY good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> Never seen anything like it!!!!!! My hat is off to you sir!


Thank you mate

I will try and stay up making some cad drawings most of the night Have an idea I am working on And hope that I next week will be able to present a new sponsor!


----------



## TwentyCent

Amazing!

Please pardon the obligatory:


----------



## kole208

are you able to mount exuast fans on the top of this case were it has radiator mounts?


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> Amazing!
> Please pardon the obligatory:


Haha thanks mate!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> are you able to mount exuast fans on the top of this case were it has radiator mounts?


You will need the extended top for that But why not just mount them inside the case? There is more than enough space


----------



## xzfuzzyzx

This is freaking amazing!!!!!


----------



## TwentyCent

So waddup? Exams should be over by now









DO WORK!!!1!11!!!


----------



## gr3nd3l

Seriously p0Pe your attention to detail is insane!
Keep up the amazing work, can't wait to see more.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> Seriously p0Pe your attention to detail is insane!
> Keep up the amazing work, can't wait to see more.


i know, i feel like it's been forever since the last update! MOAR PICSURES PLEAZ!!!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> i know, i feel like it's been forever since the last update! MOAR PICSURES PLEAZ!!!


Maybe 'cause it *has* been forever since the last update?


----------



## p0Pe

shh shh Ill update tonight Been busy with school


----------



## Onions

omg amazing cant wait for udates


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> shh shh Ill update tonight Been busy with school


Pfft... It better be a good one!








I'm in the middle of a test week myself and I still have time for computers







Might have something to do with the "not studying for the tests" part though...


----------



## p0Pe

Soo, I would like to thanks Corsair very much for joining in on this project, sponsoring me 2xPerformance Pro 128GB ssd´s, and a 8 GB Dominator ram kit!



















I was stoked seing these They should provide plenty of speed for my operative system!


















Well protected inside




























The caselabs ssd disk thingie that i will have them in



















And how it looks on the plate i made for it










And last but not least fittet in the case!










Oh, and these will be the ram that will go into the build!

Thats all for this time lads Have a great weekend! (I have the day off tomorrow yay!)


----------



## TwentyCent

Just throwing this out like that, how about a crystal link between those 2 pumps instead of those spacers you have?


----------



## Blizlake

Those are some nice SSD's... Have fun with 'em!


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just throwing this out like that, how about a crystal link between those 2 pumps instead of those spacers you have?


Thats already the plan
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Those are some nice SSD's... Have fun with 'em!


Thanks mate! And i am sure i will


----------



## Onions

how long did it take you to stand that ram up liek that lol


----------



## madbrayniak

awsome work, i cant wait to see the finished product. those radiators look awsome inside that case! and I love you did that bracket for the pumps.

and using the power supply spot for a custom resevoir is just genious!

i want to build in a case like this in the future for my first water cooling system and I think I can learn alot from this....however, making my own resevoirs is probably out of the question....


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Love that Airplex AMS you've got in there, I just got one myself and the quality is amazing! Those SSD's aren't bad either


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> how long did it take you to stand that ram up liek that lol


It had a little help from a smurf thats hidden on the other side
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> awsome work, i cant wait to see the finished product. those radiators look awsome inside that case! and I love you did that bracket for the pumps.
> and using the power supply spot for a custom resevoir is just genious!
> i want to build in a case like this in the future for my first water cooling system and I think I can learn alot from this....however, making my own resevoirs is probably out of the question....


Thank you very much man!







You will NOT be disapointed if you buy one of these cases for watercooling!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> Love that Airplex AMS you've got in there, I just got one myself and the quality is amazing! Those SSD's aren't bad either


Hehe, i cant wait to get the ssd´s up and running They should provide some FINE results


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> It had a little help from a smurf thats hidden on the other side


i knew it.... lol good answer i almost fell off my chair


----------



## Oberon

subed:thumb:


----------



## asg

Lots of great work.

Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## Kongslien

Wow. Gotta subscribe to this one! Very well done fellow scandinavian.


----------



## p0Pe

Thank you all! Small update

STL files went into the 3d printer 15.30. The estimated time was 8 hours and 30 min. Tired as i was, I calculated that it would be done around 2300 then.

So, the clock was 23.05, and I had calculated that the 3d printer would be done. I came to find this:









For the second time this day I went mental in a way best described with the next picture.










Lesson = My math skills is non-existing after only eating 2 apples and a chocolate bar the entire day -.-










Well, not much left, so I would just wait the extra hour with a mate. We had gone to burgerking, and then to the school lol...










To use the time, we took a trip around the different facilities at the school. This thing is something that someone HAS to build into a casemod sometime! Its a quite powerfull multijoint arm.










And just to make the CNC people out there droole. I sadly dont have access to this, as it is an experimental machine -.-










This was made with the "mill" above.










Dont ask me why lol!










Various robots. Some build by students, others bought to be further developed.










Mhhhhhhh copper!










An early model of the SDU Viking team´s racecar. Every year they build a new race car that will compete with different universities around the globe in a international race. They build it from scratch with certain demands like weight, engine size etc.










Our robot table soccer machine. I dare you to beat it on "pro" setting.










Back to the parts! DONE!










This is the material the machine uses. The white is the model material, and the brown is the support material.










How it will fit together.










The support material will be melted away in this acid bath. Now there is only to leave them there for tomorrow morning


----------



## TwentyCent




----------



## animal0307

*mmhhhmmmm


----------



## Blizlake

lol glad to see that you havent forgotten us








nice lil' update mate







How many pieces you have left before you get to the build part?


----------



## p0Pe

I would never forget you

I have quite a few parts left, but I should be able to give you an update that will include the build tonight

I still need to design 3d parts for the harddrives, fans etc so I have a long way to go still


----------



## Blizlake

Now you got me all excited


----------



## OverK1LL

YUS! So excited to see this project back into the swing of things.


----------



## p0Pe

Got the stuff out of the acid bath, and put some more in the printer










How the parts looks when put together, with a modders ruler to show how big it is










When the 24 pin has been insertet into the printed part.










This is how it will cover over the motherboard. The tolerance is quite narrow in this place, but it fits like a glove!


















Here you can see the printed stuff layed on the motherboard tray. Just need to cut slots for them.










And done!










With the motherboard insertet to the case.










As you can see here, I made a slight BoBo and mis-measured... Luckily its an easy fix, but i will have to reprint the parts.










How it looks from the front,










And from the back!









Hope you have enjoyed it


----------



## TwentyCent

HOly moly that is sweet! How solid is that stuff? I always had the impression that it was kinda fragile...


----------



## p0Pe

Pretty solid These, however, are prototypes so they are printed with "low density" instead of solid


----------



## TwentyCent

Definitely strong enough for cables


----------



## p0Pe

Without doubt

Update!

First, a little video of the 3d printer in action














Got the holder for the GFX wires done Here you can see it with one of the 6 pins the 7950 i bought requires.










Since the 7950 requires two 6 pins, i divided the "thing" into two channels. 6 wires in each.










As you can see, there is not much room to work with, but there is enough


















The wires then goes onto the backside, and up the rest of the way to the psu (will show later on when i get the rest fabricated










How it looks from the front.










And when the motherboard is inserted into the case.










And a money shot

Hope you enjoyed







I am SO close to pulling the trigger on another 7950 card just because it would look awzum with two of them in CF. But cash and WAF is against me sadly.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> I am SO close to pulling the trigger on another 7950 card just because it would look awzum with two of them in CF. But cash and WAF is against me sadly.


Do it!


----------



## asg

Will you be making parts for the rest of us?


----------



## Farmer Boe

Words cannot describe how awesome this case mod is! Your skills certainly elevate the bar for future builds! Sure nice to have access to a 3d printer eh!


----------



## YP5 Toronto

I watch this thread....and my jaw literally stays open. My brain takes a few seconds to understand what is happening in the context of building computers.


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Do it!


Hehe, money dude, I need money
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asg*
> 
> Will you be making parts for the rest of us?


Haha Dont hold your breath mate. I think the parts I have made so far have taken 40 hours in the printer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Words cannot describe how awesome this case mod is! Your skills certainly elevate the bar for future builds! Sure nice to have access to a 3d printer eh!


Thanks Farmer boe And the access to the machine certainly makes stuff easier








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> I watch this thread....and my jaw literally stays open. My brain takes a few seconds to understand what is happening in the context of building computers.


I am so glad you like it mate! And thanks for the nice comment In my mind, stuff gets really good when you implement something people would never expect.

Update! As you have proberly guessed, I want to keep the amount of visible wires in this build to an absolute MINIMUM! That also includes harddrives.





People told me that they liked the way I recorded how I did some of the 3d drawings on pc-beto, so I thought why not do a time-lapse of a thing i had to make anyway. This whas what came out of that.










After 7 hours in the 3d printer, and around 100 cm^3 of material later, this what what i had.










And mounted on the harddrive rack I was very nervous to see if I had gotten all the measurements correct, but as you can see I NAILED it.










And how it looks when slided in. It is made so it will hold itself in place via friction.










A little look on the inside shows how the sata ports is connected. The path for the sata ports needs to be moved slightly to the right, as you can see the sata connector leaning a bit to the left. 0.5 - 1 mm should do it










Power and sata wires will come out the back










And i know i would have gotten my arse kicked if i did not post a picture of it mounted in the case

Thats it for today!


----------



## animal0307

First off, DAYAM!!!!! Mad skills. Second are you really going to print out a second to fix the Sata cable issue? Why not just tweak it with a dremal?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> First off, DAYAM!!!!! Mad skills. Second are you really going to print out a second to fix the Sata cable issue? Why not just tweak it with a dremal?


I wouldnt use dremel if I could play with one of those printers...


----------



## NOCA

Btw, aren't you going to paint the rads, from what i've read the shrouds come off really easy?


----------



## TwentyCent

Guess what time it is?

Yep...

...Update time


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> First off, DAYAM!!!!! Mad skills. Second are you really going to print out a second to fix the Sata cable issue? Why not just tweak it with a dremal?


Why fix, when you can remake Fixing stuff is a compromise, remaking them on the other hand. And when it is this easy to make another, it does not bother me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I wouldnt use dremel if I could play with one of those printers...










They gets addictive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NOCA*
> 
> Btw, aren't you going to paint the rads, from what i've read the shrouds come off really easy?


The rads will not be painted But i have something in mind for them dont worry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> Guess what time it is?
> Yep...
> ...Update time


No updates this time sorry








I just returned from a two week study trip to Singapore/Malaysia and am totally busted! And there wont be much progress from friday, and a week forward since the GF comes to visit (she has been in England since January, and its two month since we last saw







)

But only the devil post without eyecandy, so here is some photo´s i took on my trip!










*Click the photo* to see the rest - there is around 50 in total, and dont want to spam them all here

Feel free to see if you can spot me In on 3 pictures, and am wearing blue nickers on all 3


----------



## NOCA

Uhh, light painting, love the green "ground shock"







Was it hard to do? have been thinking about doing it with my brothers DSLR


----------



## asg

Some great pictures there!!!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Feel free to see if you can spot me In on 3 pictures, and am wearing blue nickers on all 3


Think I found ya.


----------



## Lovidore

Cables be damned.

This is going to be an epic log.


----------



## ironcobra220

really like what you did with the psu cables, have you thought about making more stuff like that to sell?


----------



## madbrayniak

any new progress to report?


----------



## J-Lyons

Aren't those 3D printers like £10'000.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J-Lyons*
> 
> Aren't those 3D printers like £10'000.


I'm pretty sure they aren't personally his. He probably just has access to them through his job and as long as he pays for the material I wouldn't see the problem with letting him use it.


----------



## J-Lyons

Looking great


----------



## bruflot

I bet this guy will print his house in a couple of years









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## threephi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*
> 
> I'm pretty sure they aren't personally his. He probably just has access to them through his job and as long as he pays for the material I wouldn't see the problem with letting him use it.


I think he mentioned somewhere in the thread he's a student and the rig is from the school.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> I think he mentioned somewhere in the thread he's a student and the rig is from the school.


That's true. I know at Virginia Tech they actually have the same thing. All you have to do is put your design on a thumb drive or an SD card and it will make it.

http://www.3dprinter.net/3d-printing-vending-machine-dream-vendor-at-virginia-tech


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NOCA*
> 
> Uhh, light painting, love the green "ground shock"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it hard to do? have been thinking about doing it with my brothers DSLR


Thanks! It took a few tries, but i think it went well It was fun as hell! we got drunk and used a whole evening at the beach doing this

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asg*
> 
> Some great pictures there!!!


Thanks mate!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Think I found ya.


Funny guy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> Cables be damned.
> This is going to be an epic log.


Thanks man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcobra220*
> 
> really like what you did with the psu cables, have you thought about making more stuff like that to sell?


Yeah, but it would not be profitable







To much work in making each part, and i need to have the hardware at hand to measure it to fit proberly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> any new progress to report?


Soon
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J-Lyons*
> 
> Aren't those 3D printers like £10'000.


£25.000 - 30.000 does the small one we have cost IIRC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*
> 
> I'm pretty sure they aren't personally his. He probably just has access to them through his job and as long as he pays for the material I wouldn't see the problem with letting him use it.


See below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J-Lyons*
> 
> Looking great


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> I bet this guy will print his house in a couple of years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Heh, could be fun!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threephi*
> 
> I think he mentioned somewhere in the thread he's a student and the rig is from the school.


Spot on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*
> 
> That's true. I know at Virginia Tech they actually have the same thing. All you have to do is put your design on a thumb drive or an SD card and it will make it.
> http://www.3dprinter.net/3d-printing-vending-machine-dream-vendor-at-virginia-tech


Hehe ours is a bit more complicated. We have to load the files into the computer, make the print file and then send it to our printer, but its quite easy.

Sooo guys, im not dead, and have not abandonded the project! Have been quite busy with school, exams and have moved into a new apartment with the girlfriend.

I do have some progress to show, but its quite fail... Got some foil printed for the radiators, but they where printed 2 mm to small so they dont quite fit.. Am trying to get new ones done Other than that, i have a large portion of parts into the 3d printer, and will hopefully be able to get this thing running before Campus Party Europe Berlin this august









Teaser for now:












Ill be back soon!


----------



## royalflush5

Build looks rather awesome, keep it up


----------



## Blizlake

Glad to see that you haven't forgotten me after all


----------



## madbrayniak

is the "project m8" on the rad a decal that you had a sticker made for or is it painted?


----------



## p0Pe

It is printed Would be a tought job to paint it on

Just a mini update:









Moved into a new apartment with the GF, and got my desktop in place!









The part to cover the dvd drive, as well as sata cables to the mobo and some other cables. More pics will follow soon

















Present from Corsair I´m a fan









And some other printed parts that i will show in a later update Lets just say wirering will go down real soon


----------



## sgtSavage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Thank you very much overkill I am sure you can find machines like this near you. They just costs a bit to use :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is done!!! Just need some finishing up with some sandpaper:rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old prototype versus finished version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back. The two bitspower stop fittings will be replaced by some LED plugs of course
> Next - the acrylic cover plate and the BIG reservoir!


Love the CAD work. I had Inventor 2009 at one point but now iam working with SolidWorks 2012 and love it.


----------



## csm725

Looking very very awesome


----------



## Alexbo1101

Hello p0Pe why, if i might ask, do you have a 3D image of a Maus on your screen?









Goddag p0Pe hvorfor, om jeg må spørge, har du en 3D tegning af en Maus på din skærm?


----------



## p0Pe

Thanks guys

And it is because I 3d printed it




http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index.php?/topic/119640-my-3d-printed-maus-tank/page__p__2033487#entry2033487


----------



## p0Pe

Time for a PROPER update! Just finished my last exam, so lets get things going!









First of all a big thanks to Corsair for sending me a heapload of fans to work with! Apriciate it










I am planning to put 3 in the front like this^










Have tapped the fans to fit M5 screws










Fitted two in the bottom, and one in the rear. Beside this, there will of course go 3 to each radiator


















Made myself a little helper for when i have to fill her up (no jokes lads)



















Screws right into the fill-port, and should make for an easy filling.










The fillport goes right down into the big front reservoir.










In the bottom, there is a drain hole which i had not made in the reservoir yet.










So first drilling a 11 mm hole,










Then tapping it with my trusty G1/4 tap to fit the fittings.










And with a bitspower stop fitting to see if i messed up lol


















Now this part, is funky! This will cover up the dvd drive, and route sata cables from the motherboard to the harddrives and ssd´s in the other compartment. It will "click" together with a part on the other side.










Proberly the easiest way to understand it is by this cad drawing.










The sata cables will go like this.










And it will sit in the case like this^










To "lock" the cables on the other side, this part will be clicked in. After the cables are all in, simply click the "smaller" part in to lock the cables in place.










Like this,










And this!










And also got the other large part for the PSU printed




























Along with the covers for the two pumps, that also acts as wire routers







A hole have been made in the rear to make it possible to get to the speed control.










Now the fun begins -.- cable management which in which i always seem to end up chewing more than i think i can swallow...










First attempt = fail. wires did not fit!










Second attempt, wires fits, but i still need to redo the part, as there is not enough room for them in the top right part


















But it looks good, so here is a macro shot









Until next time! Have fun and enjoy the weather


----------



## csm725

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Jermasaurus

The amount of effort going into this is just...







wow!


----------



## cpachris

These 3D printing parts are amazing. Makes me want to buy one of these machines.


----------



## madbrayniak

So do those Corsair fans have good static pressure?


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermasaurus*
> 
> The amount of effort going into this is just...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow!


Its taking to much of my spare time







Good think vacation is coming xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> These 3D printing parts are amazing. Makes me want to buy one of these machines.


It would be a dip in the wallet They cost quite a bunch!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> So do those Corsair fans have good static pressure?


No idea mate I just got enough of them to not having to worry about such things xD

Black and white update!

The old 24 pin connector messed up, and i was not able to get the wires routed trough it duo to to much friction between the wires and the part itself, so had to move the hole from the bottom to the top.

14 hours of printing, and 6 hours of acid(bath) later ->










Printed the new 24 pin piece. This time with the opening in the top, instead of bottom. And guess what? The wires slid right in, without ANY violence. Should have done this to begin with, but what the heck.










Another shot from the top.










And with inspiration from Waynio, I made a new PSU grill, not quite done yet. Need stuff for the two last corners.










shot, as it will sit in the case










The evolution of the wire system. from top left you will see:
1: version 1. that was measured wrong contra the position of the PSU
2: version 2. that was to small for the wires to fit proper in.
3: version 3. that was just right, and to the right of that, the cover to cover it all up










And here is last version with the cover on.










All wires fitted in the 24 pin connector piece. I cant decide if i want a clear plate in that hole, so people can see how the wires are routed, or to cover it up completely. Opinions?










Work In Progress










DOOOOOOOOONE! And this time it FITS!










And with the gfx connector.










The wires did JUST barely fit in this. Got lucky lol...










With the "lid" on. Cant even see there is any lol.










Next to my wannabe macro lens










N´ just chillin in da window xD

Until next time, have fun!


----------



## Blizlake

Awesome! I vote for clear cover for the wires!








How many parts you still need to print?


----------



## PwrElec

This is crazy awesome, incredible skills <3


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Awesome! I vote for clear cover for the wires!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many parts you still need to print?


More than I like to think of And I have a deadline that says 33 days!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwrElec*
> 
> This is crazy awesome, incredible skills <3


Thanks man!

Small update !

Startet the huge work of getting the wirering system done. As usual it is more work than it looks, and for now, i have to wait until i can figure out how to properly insert the pins at the right length. I also need to get a scheme of how the wires for the 24 pin sits together as i cleverly threw the one i made when i dissembled the thing away a long time ago lol! Corsair might be able to help out xD

Some pictures of the progress:




























And also ordered myself a little something something to controll my fans Cheapo version as i dont need a display But i will show that when it comes

Until then - Have fun!


----------



## Blizlake

Nice







What happens in 33 days?









Also, is this the 24pin wiring thingy you need?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## p0Pe

You sir, just saved my evening


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> You sir, just saved my evening


Oh you, now you're just exaggerating


----------



## NOCA

I'm guessing the AC Aquaero LT then?


----------



## TheHarvman313

Lovin this build!!!!









sub'd


----------



## Komder

Disregard...I didn't see the next page









Are you gonna make a 3D model of a mouse tank?







you must be playing WoT








Also great job so far!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> It is printed Would be a tought job to paint it on
> Just a mini update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved into a new apartment with the GF, and got my desktop in place!


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Oh you, now you're just exaggerating


Well, as i looked into the scheme, it actually confused me as the pin 1 on the right side does not fit with where pin 1 should sit on the left side, so accidentially cut a wire to short







Figured it out though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NOCA*
> 
> I'm guessing the AC Aquaero LT then?


Spot on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin this build!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sub'd


Thanks mate!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komder*
> 
> Disregard...I didn't see the next page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna make a 3D model of a mouse tank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you must be playing WoT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also great job so far!


Hehe i do Under p0Pe on the EU server

Soooo, could not resist a test-mount. What do you think I should have some more parts monday and then i can get to the fan-routing fun.

I will let the pictures do the speaking
































































And a shot from the behind










And my girlfriend decided that my Yoda figure was to geeky, so she flowered it up apparently... Did not notice until today lol.


----------



## madbrayniak

are you going to be painting any of the plastic parts you have made? Also is the tank in its permanent place?


----------



## conntick

Really really love the GPU cable router thing. It acts as a support as well as cable router which is just plain awesome! Keep the updates coming!


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> are you going to be painting any of the plastic parts you have made? Also is the tank in its permanent place?


The plan is not to paint them For the time being, i want people to be able to see how they are made. In a later revision, i plan on re-printing them in another material with better tolerances








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conntick*
> 
> Really really love the GPU cable router thing. It acts as a support as well as cable router which is just plain awesome! Keep the updates coming!


Thanks mate! The maus is not going to be in the build (At least that is not the plan lol) But who know


----------



## Tweak17emon

So jealous. your build is looking completely amazing. I think Jim at Caselabs needs to get our builds side by side for a event when your done.


----------



## conntick

Fiending for an update on this build.


----------



## pkrename

Waiting for new updates ...
Very excited about the end of the build ...

bye


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> So jealous. your build is looking completely amazing. I think Jim at Caselabs needs to get our builds side by side for a event when your done.


Hah that would be cool!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conntick*
> 
> Fiending for an update on this build.


Sorry for the wait, but things has been far to busy in my end
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkrename*
> 
> Waiting for new updates ...
> Very excited about the end of the build ...
> bye


And you shall recieve!

10 days to go to campus party!!!!! I need to get my act together and get some work done lol!










So, first of all, i needed to fix how i would get the motherboard tray out with the new cable system in.










The operation setup.










Result. This will let me get the tray in "sideways" in the beginning, allowing enough clearance to get the system in. Might be a bit confusing, but i will make sure to explain in a later update.










Now to this... I have prosponed this for far to long, and better get to it. Terror awaits!










What will happen? The wire will be cut to exact lenght so it fits the best. Then the isolation will be stripped.










Apply a crimp^










Crimp said crimp with the crimper tool. Repeat for success.










First wire done!










5 more in the bank, and the first 6 pin is done! And it only took me.. yeah... lets not talk about that.

And now to something completely different.










Primed the pump mount.










And painted it black - and mounted on the radiator with a rubber strip under both long beams to hinder vibrations from the pumps.










Mounted in the case










And what is this now?










Lid off - what is inthere?










Aquaero 5 fancontroller. What would a mod with 16 fans be without one!










And just to finish off with something fun - A uv shot of green fluid in the reservoir.


----------



## csm725

Wow awesome!
And have fun at the party


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Nice! Glad to see an update


----------



## p0Pe

Thanks guys! Glad you like it

I will be posting another update when i get home I got the wire box there finished, and it went above all expectations! Cant wait to show it to you


----------



## p0Pe

All wires in their place, and ready to some soldering.










After soldering, and all snugged into place. Mind you, this is a TIGHT fit!










And put onto the PSU. Its a bit hard to push onthere, but it is doable.










And put onto the motherboard tray. Also crimped the 8 pin PSU connector. A "hider" for this, like the 24 pin and 6 pins will be made after i get back from berlin. For now, this will have to do.










and from the back.

I should get a PSU tester tomorrow that coolerkit.dk have been so generous to send along with a few other things. If it dont yell at me, things can be put together!


----------



## Blizlake

Any plans for the mobo 8pin?


----------



## p0Pe

The 8 pin will get same treatment as the rest I just did not have the time to make this before Campus Party Europe :/

IT WOOOOORKS!!!!!



















Now to finish this puppy up!

Thanks a million to Michael from www.coolerkit.dk for sending me some emergency parts!

Update later


----------



## Defunctronin

This.is.epic.
Beautiful.


----------



## p0Pe

Thanks man Love the avatar!

Got the motherboard done last night! Almost CPU block on, gfx on, motherboard + ram etc on, and guess what?










I would say its a neat little fit


















I am off to work now, but will continue when i get home. So expect another update tonight


----------



## CiBi

awesome and original modding p0Pe, and nice photography

edit:// subbed of course!!


----------



## lowfat

Really like what you are doing w/ the cables. Nothing is better than good cable management, especially when it is this unique.


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> awesome and original modding p0Pe, and nice photography
> edit:// subbed of course!!


Thanks man! LOVE the avatar
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Really like what you are doing w/ the cables. Nothing is better than good cable management, especially when it is this unique.


Thanks dude!

HOME! And update incoming!










So, needed to fit the harddrive "hider" on. Did not have time to cut the plexi to sit behind the letters though.










Now this part.... I HATED IT. Took so friggin long to get those wires to sit neat and clean. But it worked out.










Harddisk cover in place.










The workplace while routing some of the hoses and fitting stuff.










The plan was to use Bitspower crystal links here, but that would "lock" the pump holder to much so i decided to use normal hose.










Most of the hoses routed!










Wires wires wires. All of these are coming from pumps, harddrives, dvd drive and the aquaero.










Some fun with a laser lol.










Sata cable lenght - NAILED IT!










Still need to print some more 3d stuff though.










Now, I did not want this thing to suddenly leak for me, so before i started leaktesting with fluid, I filled the system with air pressure, and left it for 8 hours. When I got back and it still was under pressure, i knew that there where no leaks, so i continued with the fluid.










Two liters in, and I realize that I do not have enough fluid -.-



















To make the filling of the system a breeze i first put a /dunno what its called/ and put it at the fillport.
After that, I opened one of the radiators so air could escape from the highest point. This made filling the system quite easy.










So after I emptied two bottles of fluid, the reservoir is still only half full. I should be able to get some more to in time for campus party.










The rear reservoir filled with fluid.










Pump side^










And here she is, with a helping hand from PC-Beto to power the pumps.










PC-Beto felt left out, so here is a picture of her main artery

Now I really should get the last wires routed, and power her up!


----------



## VW_TDI_02

If you ran out of fluid just get a gallon of milk from the store. They look about the same and I can't imagine that it will perform any worse... Glad to see this build is finally coming all together after over a year of being subscribed to this thread! And if Beto needs a new home I have plenty of space for him


----------



## Blizlake

Milk goes bad when it gets warm








It's been slow progress but this thread delivers with every update


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Milk goes bad when it gets warm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been slow progress but this thread delivers with every update


I realize that. Over night milk at 70C can't possibly end well. haha. I don't care how much PT-Nuke you have. I agree though. Every time this thread has an update, big or small, it's always quality work and looking great. i just wish I had the patience to have a build log that lasted more then a week. Every time I get something to do I want to hurry up and get it done so I can see the end result.


----------



## Marcusk

You should use some Mayhems Aurora as coolant instead in this build, I think it would look awesome actually seeing the liquid moving in this complex system:


----------



## AMC

Sub'ed


----------



## Snowmen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcusk*
> 
> You should use some Mayhems Aurora as coolant instead in this build, I think it would look awesome actually seeing the liquid moving in this complex system:


You can't use it for more than a couple of days and then it's a PITA to clean all the blocks, fittings, radiators, etc. from small particles that remained in there...


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcusk*
> 
> You should use some Mayhems Aurora as coolant instead in this build, I think it would look awesome actually seeing the liquid moving in this complex system:


Go read what Mayhem's wiki says about Aurora








It's for show use only, and it can't be used on complex systems.


----------



## eovnu87435ds

You know, I was looking across OCN to see what some people have been doing with their M8's, as I just bought one. Then I came across this. I think I'm going to cry.

Aside from the jealousy that 1: Your build is awesome, 2: you have access to some awesome CNC machinery, 3: You're sponsored, I wish my school would let me use their machinery like this... They only allow use for class work and require forms and project assignments before you can even look at their equipment. I've been modeling for 4 years now and I'd always love to have the ability to use something to make up for my horrible eye-hand coordination









How much printer material did you use? I know the stuff isn't cheap. Is it on your own tab? What other machines do you have access to? That green tower looked like it was done with a laser cutter/engraver. It'd be pretty cool to use that to etch the acrylic for the reservoir, etc, especially if it were side-lighted.


----------



## madbrayniak

I think this build proves that I dont need the t10 to have enough room for a great WC build.

I have just been all over the place with where I wanted to take my next build....t10,th10, SMH10? They are all just so good and well thought out. Only thing holding me back is that I have the PERFECT place for the m10/m8 with my desk. and just have 2 x UT60 at first.


----------



## TheHarvman313

Glad to see some more updates.

Now all we need is MORE UPDATES!!!!


----------



## Semiregular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> Glad to see some more updates.
> Now all we need is MORE UPDATES!!!!


That ^


----------



## madbrayniak

A very close friend is ordering a m8 soon and wants my help with the build. If we can only make it a fraction as good as this one I will be happy!


----------



## Kongslien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The workplace while routing some of the hoses and fitting stuff.


Could be mistaken as an extremely advanced coffeemaker


----------



## Marcusk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowmen*
> 
> You can't use it for more than a couple of days and then it's a PITA to clean all the blocks, fittings, radiators, etc. from small particles that remained in there...


In some systems it will work for 6+ months. Are those personal experiences or are you just exagerating about something you dont know?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Go read what Mayhem's wiki says about Aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's for show use only, and it can't be used on complex systems.


As long is it's not to restrictice it should work just fine.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcusk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Go read what Mayhem's wiki says about Aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's for show use only, and it can't be used on complex systems.
> 
> 
> 
> As long is it's not to restrictice it should work just fine.
Click to expand...

Lots of fittings, blocks and rads = restrictive.
Plus "dead spots" where pearls get stuck and start to block things up... I know I wouldn't use it on a regular PC just for fun, or if I did it would be a simple cpu only loop with thick rad and tube res.

BTW, any updates OP?


----------



## TheHarvman313

I saw a guy using the Aurora in a "fake," non-cooling loop just for aesthetics. It really looked great and I thought it was a cool idea. It was just a tube res & pump circulating it inside the res.


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*
> 
> If you ran out of fluid just get a gallon of milk from the store. They look about the same and I can't imagine that it will perform any worse... Glad to see this build is finally coming all together after over a year of being subscribed to this thread! And if Beto needs a new home I have plenty of space for him


Hehe, i usually take my time when it comes to building pc´s Otherwise i loose the interest if having to push to hard. And Beto is quite lonely right now But i might use her as a media center xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Milk goes bad when it gets warm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been slow progress but this thread delivers with every update


Thanks And no wai i am putting milk in it xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*
> 
> I realize that. Over night milk at 70C can't possibly end well. haha. I don't care how much PT-Nuke you have. I agree though. Every time this thread has an update, big or small, it's always quality work and looking great. i just wish I had the patience to have a build log that lasted more then a week. Every time I get something to do I want to hurry up and get it done so I can see the end result.


Thanks a lot man! I am glad you like it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcusk*
> 
> You should use some Mayhems Aurora as coolant instead in this build, I think it would look awesome actually seeing the liquid moving in this complex system:


As the other comments has stated. That kind of fluid would **** my loop up pritty bad. So that is out of the question
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Sub'ed


Thanks !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowmen*
> 
> You can't use it for more than a couple of days and then it's a PITA to clean all the blocks, fittings, radiators, etc. from small particles that remained in there...


This^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Go read what Mayhem's wiki says about Aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's for show use only, and it can't be used on complex systems.


And this^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eovnu87435ds*
> 
> You know, I was looking across OCN to see what some people have been doing with their M8's, as I just bought one. Then I came across this. I think I'm going to cry.
> Aside from the jealousy that 1: Your build is awesome, 2: you have access to some awesome CNC machinery, 3: You're sponsored, I wish my school would let me use their machinery like this... They only allow use for class work and require forms and project assignments before you can even look at their equipment. I've been modeling for 4 years now and I'd always love to have the ability to use something to make up for my horrible eye-hand coordination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much printer material did you use? I know the stuff isn't cheap. Is it on your own tab? What other machines do you have access to? That green tower looked like it was done with a laser cutter/engraver. It'd be pretty cool to use that to etch the acrylic for the reservoir, etc, especially if it were side-lighted.


The material costs around 0.3USD per cubic centimeter, and i can use the machine for free on my school. It is a dimension ST1200.
I am working on getting the reservoir done, but do not know if i will etch anything into them. But they will be side-lighted with ccfl´s








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> I think this build proves that I dont need the t10 to have enough room for a great WC build.
> I have just been all over the place with where I wanted to take my next build....t10,th10, SMH10? They are all just so good and well thought out. Only thing holding me back is that I have the PERFECT place for the m10/m8 with my desk. and just have 2 x UT60 at first.


I like the small things All other caselabs cases are actually to big for my purpose, and i like to squeze a lot of things into my cases without to much spare room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> Glad to see some more updates.
> Now all we need is MORE UPDATES!!!!


+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semiregular*
> 
> That ^


Coming!







Greedy bastards








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> A very close friend is ordering a m8 soon and wants my help with the build. If we can only make it a fraction as good as this one I will be happy!


If i can do it, so can you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*
> 
> Could be mistaken as an extremely advanced coffeemaker


lol Dont think it has the proper WAF though xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Lots of fittings, blocks and rads = restrictive.
> Plus "dead spots" where pearls get stuck and start to block things up... I know I wouldn't use it on a regular PC just for fun, or if I did it would be a simple cpu only loop with thick rad and tube res.
> BTW, any updates OP?


None yet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> I saw a guy using the Aurora in a "fake," non-cooling loop just for aesthetics. It really looked great and I thought it was a cool idea. It was just a tube res & pump circulating it inside the res.


Might be a cool idea to have hanging on the wall

So, my hoses are trash at the moment, thanks to the Mayhems pastel fluid.

Still having issues with the build as i have to order new hoses for the god damn loop since the pastel has given the hoses a jizz like color... Glad this info was on the bottle, oh wait, it was not. At least it was on the website for the dye, OH WAIT? It wasnt......!!

I still cant belive i had to hear this from another modder. And not even the retailer who sent me this was aware of the issue.

How it looks now, and how it looks when just filled into a new hose:










Update soon, I hope


----------



## Blizlake

Ewww, weird... That's not primochill, is it?


----------



## Marcusk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Lots of fittings, blocks and rads = restrictive.
> Plus "dead spots" where pearls get stuck and start to block things up... I know I wouldn't use it on a regular PC just for fun, or if I did it would be a simple cpu only loop with thick rad and tube res.
> BTW, any updates OP?


With restrictive i mean single components with a high restriction, "small passages", where it will be hard for the liquid to pass. Lots of normal restriction components won't be worse then just a few normal resistance components, since it will just go through all of them repetitively anyways.


----------



## Marcusk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> So, my hoses are trash at the moment, thanks to the Mayhems pastel fluid.
> Still having issues with the build as i have to order new hoses for the god damn loop since the pastel has given the hoses a jizz like color... Glad this info was on the bottle, oh wait, it was not. At least it was on the website for the dye, OH WAIT? It wasnt......!!
> I still cant belive i had to hear this from another modder. And not even the retailer who sent me this was aware of the issue.
> How it looks now, and how it looks when just filled into a new hose:
> Update soon, I hope


That's not because of the fluid. There are tons of people running this fluid without any issues, including me. What tubing do you use?


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Ewww, weird... That's not primochill, is it?


Nope. Its tygon
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcusk*
> 
> With restrictive i mean single components with a high restriction, "small passages", where it will be hard for the liquid to pass. Lots of normal restriction components won't be worse then just a few normal resistance components, since it will just go through all of them repetitively anyways.


And since most people with any sence of knowlegdge would use a waterblock with a microfin design, then there is no way this fluid will be viable for long term use.
Take the discussion elsewhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcusk*
> 
> That's not because of the fluid. There are tons of people running this fluid without any issues, including me. What tubing do you use?


You seem to have a bad habbit of talking about things you have not clearly researched. Claiming that it has nothing to do with the fluid is a brave move considdering:

A:
I had not had anything else in the system. The components was brand new.

B:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayhem´s*
> If you're using Pastel, do not use Primochill or Tygon tubing. For some reason they react slightly which can affect colours.


http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/08/21/mayhem-s-interview/3

In this situation, I think B is the most interesting point.


----------



## Marcusk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> And since most people with any sence of knowlegdge would use a waterblock with a microfin design, then there is no way this fluid will be viable for long term use.
> Take the discussion elsewhere.


And i said components with "normal" restriction, which includes waterblocks with microfin designs since alot of them have been tested and work just fine with the aurora liquid. Anyways, no need to be upset. You don't need to use the liquid if you don't wan't to. I gave a suggestion, and then answered those who gave incorrect information about it. I am going to answer posts directed at me even if it means the "owner" of the thread doesn't like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> You seem to have a bad habbit of talking about things you have not clearly researched. Claiming that it has nothing to do with the fluid is a brave move considdering:
> A:
> I had not had anything else in the system. The components was brand new.


And you're claiming it is the liquids fault when it is clearly the fault of the tubing, since those two are the only brands of tubing known to get that effect with the liquid. I'm willing to bet that i've researched alot more about water-cooling liquids then you have desite of you claiming i haven't. (Oh well, atleast i don't resort to personal attacks to get my point through, i try to post facts only)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> B:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're using Pastel, do not use Primochill or Tygon tubing. For some reason they react slightly which can affect colours.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/08/21/mayhem-s-interview/3
> In this situation, I think B is the most interesting point.
Click to expand...

Exactly this link, the fault is of the tubing, not the liquid. For example Primochill is known to be one of the worst tubings you can get right now because of things like plasticizer leaking etc. Tygon has similar problems with plasticizer leak.


----------



## p0Pe

So you are saying it is not the liquids fault it reacts with the tubing? Then the tubing should react just like that with everything else, which it does not.

If A reacts with B, you cant say that the products in A has nothing to do with the reaction.

Now, lets try and move on before you take anything else i say and convert it into a personal attack.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Ewww, weird... That's not primochill, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Its tygon
Click to expand...

Yeah, I actually meant to type "that's not primochill or tygon, is it?"








I've seen Mayhem tell people to stay away from primo and tygon if they're running pastel in their system (the post you quoted above).

Also, the other dude ->


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Yeah, I actually meant to type "that's not primochill or tygon, is it?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Mayhem tell people to stay away from primo and tygon if they're running pastel in their system (the post you quoted above).
> *Also, the other dude ->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I second this.
Also OP, sorry to see the troubles you are having. Good looking build overall, I think I had posted in here at one time many months ago. Once I started to go back and look at your cable management pieces, they are very unique and it brought my memory back


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcusk*
> 
> And i said components with "normal" restriction, which includes waterblocks with microfin designs since alot of them have been tested and work just fine with the aurora liquid. Anyways, no need to be upset. You don't need to use the liquid if you don't wan't to. I gave a suggestion, and then answered those who gave incorrect information about it. I am going to answer posts directed at me even if it means the "owner" of the thread doesn't like it.
> And you're claiming it is the liquids fault when it is clearly the fault of the tubing, since those two are the only brands of tubing known to get that effect with the liquid. *I'm willing to bet that i've researched alot more about water-cooling liquids then you have desite of you claiming i haven't.* (Oh well, atleast i don't resort to personal attacks to get my point through, i try to post facts only)
> Exactly this link, the fault is of the tubing, not the liquid. For example Primochill is known to be one of the worst tubings you can get right now because of things like plasticizer leaking etc. Tygon has similar problems with plasticizer leak.


Where to begin....

Aurora is terrible in anything more than 2 blocks or 2 Rads,requires the removal of jet plates and is designed for show builds.

Before you come at me with 'i dont know anything..blah blah',I was part of Mayhems test team,i have fluid here that you can only dream of....

Calling p0Pe stupid on this is really the most ridiculous thing i have heard this year.


----------



## TwentyCent

So much win in there, you'll need a whole shipment of paper towels to clean what's drippin all over the place...


----------



## Marcusk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Where to begin....
> Aurora is terrible in anything more than 2 blocks or 2 Rads,requires the removal of jet plates and is designed for show builds.
> Before you come at me with 'i dont know anything..blah blah',I was part of Mayhems test team,i have fluid here that you can only dream of....
> Calling p0Pe stupid on this is really the most ridiculous thing i have heard this year.


Requires the removal of jet plates? Where do you even get your information? The Mayhems wiki even states blocks with jet plates are just fine, atleast those they have tested. (It will improve the life of the liquid though) You getting to test a liquid does in no way guarantee that you know alot about it.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcusk*
> 
> Requires the removal of jet plates? Where do you even get your information? The Mayhems wiki even states blocks with jet plates are just fine, atleast those they have tested. (It will improve the life of the liquid though) You getting to test a liquid does in no way guarantee that you know alot about it.


You need to go to specialtech.com and read the development threads...i get my information directly from Mick himself,you think he just sent me a fluid? I have been involved with him for quite a while and helped in the development of more than just fluids..

You read you wiki while im talking to Mick directly.


----------



## Defunctronin

UPDATE!?
Sorry, I had forgot about this thread, and hadn't seen anything in a while.


----------



## p0Pe

Hehe, if the two girls are done debating about mayhems stuff, i think we can move on

A little teaser before i take the final shots!:


----------



## Blizlake

purrty


----------



## conntick

Well I'm thoroughly stiff.


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conntick*
> 
> Well I'm thoroughly stiff.


Inappropriately funny









Excited to see the end game for this bad boy!


----------



## Fuganater

Subbed. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## henry9419

so when do you think this will be done? just found and read the entire thread


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conntick*
> 
> Well I'm thoroughly stiff.


Sigged, hope you won't mind







.

And p0Pe, so glad to see this coming along nicely







. Been silently following since the beginning


----------



## Jeffinslaw

This is just simply amazing......

Just love it! My reaction reading through here:









Jeffinslaw


----------



## TheHarvman313

I've been waiting so patiently for updates!!! Gimme, gimme, gimme!!!!!


----------



## TheBadBull

No words... Just subtly subscribed.


----------



## PCModderMike

Love the teaser pic.....but where's the rest??


----------



## madbrayniak

Teased me long enough now....


----------



## p0Pe

Hi Guys and sorry for the long time with no posts!

This is duo to several things. One of the major of them is that I just got an internship at SteelSeries in Copenhagen for my next semester at school! And I cant begin to tell you how excited I am about this!

Other than that, I got into a new hobby ever since Jani Pönke showed me his quadcopter at Campus Party Europe, I was sold, and have been playing with one ever since, trying to get it to fly best possible, and just ordered First Person View parts home for it

But, regarding M8, you wont have to wait much further I just recieved the last parts i needed, and they look good So a small teaser just to let you know i am alive


----------



## TheHarvman313

Congratulations on the internship!!


----------



## defyed

I am so jealous. I want all those machines!
Cant wait to see the end of this one!


----------



## p0Pe

Thanks guys! And you can be sure I look forward to the internship

After far to long time, i present to you the final version of Project M8! She is running quietly below my desk right now and looking wonderfull!

The sole reason this has taken so long has been school. We just handed in a 100 pages project yesterday, and most of christmas/january is reserved for exams, so stuff have been tight

I will let the pictures speak for themself, as I am to tired to say anything clever lol!

Enjoy






























































































































































































I hope you have enjoyed this project as much as I have, and I would like to thank the persons who have made it possible to get such cool hardware in there! So a great thank goes out to the sponsors of this project, Jim from caselabs for sending me the case, Vincent from bitspower for providing me a huge load of fittings, Gareth from Corsair for sending SSD´s and RAM, and Daniel from Coolbits for providing watercooling parts!









Thank you all for reading!


----------



## Rbby258

WOOW, your camera skills are also very good


----------



## cpachris

Mission accomplished! I can't see a single wire anywhere. Beautifully done...and many congratulations to you!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Mission accomplished! I can't see a single wire anywhere. Beautifully done...and many congratulations to you!


you can see the sata cables







but yeah there very neatly done and look so good


----------



## Jeffinslaw

That's an amazing build man. Amazing... great job!!!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Amazing...well done.


----------



## eskamobob1

so i cant quite seem to find it in your log, but where didi you get the massive mesh flex bay cover/ what part number is it?


----------



## TheBadBull

One of the cleanest builds I've ever seen..
Great job!

And good luck with the exams.


----------



## Katcilla

Er. Mah. Gerd. Outstanding!


----------



## KaRLiToS

This is one of the most interesting build I have seen. A lot of work is involved. This makes me want to go back to University







.

I subbed a little late, but at least, I could see from the begginning to the end in just an hour instead of a year









Great build pope, I envy your machining and AutoDesk skills.


----------



## StormX2

nice work

i think out of all of that, the Dominators , top of the HS on the Ram makes it look great

too bad no shiny chrome on the waterblocks, I think that would have made the build look stunning, but I must say over all its very cool.

My friend at work cant wait to get his 3d printer after christmas


----------



## CiBi

Looks hot!!!







I like how you managed the cables!








Overall pretty awesome build!


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> WOOW, your camera skills are also very good


Thank you!







I love taking pictures
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Mission accomplished! I can't see a single wire anywhere. Beautifully done...and many congratulations to you!


I am glad to hear that There is a few visible here and there, but that could not have been avoided








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> you can see the sata cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah there very neatly done and look so good


Haha, spot on Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an amazing build man. Amazing... great job!!!
> Jeffinslaw


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Amazing...well done.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> so i cant quite seem to find it in your log, but where didi you get the massive mesh flex bay cover/ what part number is it?


Got it from Jim directly. It has a number, and is on the shop www.case-labs.net somewhere, just cant remember where
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> One of the cleanest builds I've ever seen..
> Great job!
> And good luck with the exams.


Thank you! I am really glad you like it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Er. Mah. Gerd. Outstanding!










Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> This is one of the most interesting build I have seen. A lot of work is involved. This makes me want to go back to University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I subbed a little late, but at least, I could see from the begginning to the end in just an hour instead of a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great build pope, I envy your machining and AutoDesk skills.


Hehe studying has its perks, but I look forwards getting into the "real world" and work!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> nice work
> i think out of all of that, the Dominators , top of the HS on the Ram makes it look great
> too bad no shiny chrome on the waterblocks, I think that would have made the build look stunning, but I must say over all its very cool.
> My friend at work cant wait to get his 3d printer after christmas


I actually dislike chrome on waterblocks. It always messes up, and I like the look of clean copper much more. Also goes along nicely with the bitspower gold logo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> Looks hot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you managed the cables!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall pretty awesome build!


Thanks man!


----------



## bundymania

Very nice design and idea !


----------



## eskamobob1

found it








... i just wasnt sure if you had it custom made or not


----------



## madbrayniak

Well worth the wait.


----------



## beanscene

Looks absolutely amazing p0Pe, This is seriously one of the best builds i have had the pleasure of following since i joined OCN. Great to see it finished!


----------



## Jermasaurus

Love it!


----------



## Solonowarion

Outstanding craftsmanship. Great work.


----------



## freitz

Finally got around to checking out your finaly pictures Great job with hiding all of the wires.


----------



## seross69

just found and read the entire build log and







it is amazing and it gave me a lot of idea's for when i start mine. so thanks for this. wish i had access to the equipment you do. great build and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Editor22

Looks stunning! glad you managed to get all the tubing sorted


----------



## lootbag

Following this build since the beginning and today I finally saw the final results.
It is basically the initial inspiration for my first watercooling + M8 build.
No extended top or pedestal (I like!), keeps the M8 from turning into a giant.

Awesome work p0pe!


----------



## omaryunus

WOW!.. just AWESOME! Mad Skills bro! Subbed!


----------



## Guest

Seriously..... speechless









This case was shipped just before I started working at CaseLabs, but it was one I knew about before even entertaining the idea of working there. It was also *the* case that introduced me to world of modding. There has been some AMAZING work done from other builders (DarthBeavis, kier, Derickwm, cpacris, Stren just to name a few) but for me, something about this case is special.

Sorry for the sappiness but its really nice to see the end result. even if its a little late


----------



## madbrayniak

this is the build log that convinced me to get an M8 as well...


----------



## Goggle Eye

Truly one epic build. You have a lot of talent. Thanks for doing the build log and for all the work.


----------



## p0Pe

Haha, I am glad to see that this old lady still attracts some attention after all this time

She will be replaced soon by a new and younger model that also weighs a bit less So lets see how she takes the news. Trying to find the right time to break it to her


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Haha, I am glad to see that this old lady still attracts some attention after all this time
> 
> She will be replaced soon by a new and younger model that also weighs a bit less So lets see how she takes the news. Trying to find the right time to break it to her


So sad....what's happening to all custom parts?


----------



## p0Pe

Undecided so far But most likely it will keep the watercooling system. The custom cable system is a little harder to transfer to newer hardware, so I will see what happens


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Undecided so far But most likely it will keep the watercooling system. The custom cable system is a little harder to transfer to newer hardware, so I will see what happens


May I suggest putting it on the marketplace here, wouldn't want it to collect dust or get tossed!


----------



## HG02

I wonder what pOpe will build this time maybe a S5 Your a very talented person pOPE enjoyed you web site today looking forward to you next design


----------



## D33G33

I just... I just.... I just... I just...

THIS
IS
AMAZE
BALLZ...


----------



## lowfiwhiteguy

Just read through this entire build. Now I feel like taking my own M8 build outside and burning it.


----------



## HG02

JUST rebuild what you have take your time and keep using what you already have once you have every thing you need made and ready swap it out Oh if you still want to burn your case Ill take it off your hand























But I must admit pOpe is a talented man and did have the advantage of a few thing most of us cant get our hands on( Oh not the Lady in the BOX just the 3 D Printer


----------

